# How to display Celsius instead of Fahrenheit in the Mylink Screen?



## superymk (Jan 31, 2013)

Got a Cruze 2013 eco and curios about this....anyone has a clue?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

All I know about it is that it is - 10 degrees out side did you bring a coat?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There should be a settings tab somewhere. It might only be active with the key on, but the engine off. 

Also, read the owner's manual. It'll tell you how to do that. Spending 10 minutes leafing through it, especially the entertainment section, should provide the answer.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

its in the dic, you change it from metric to us and everything changes


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes its in the DIC. you change it from the menu on the turn signal switch.


----------



## bbarbacci (Jan 31, 2014)

lukeurip said:


> Yes its in the DIC. you change it from the menu on the turn signal switch.



I'm currently having this issue! Twice I set it back to US and when I turn the heat up or down it still reading in Celsius (when it was set to US on Turn-signal column) and every once in a while it will switch back to F degrees and that's when my temperature reading appears next to the time in corner but it reads completely wrong. The other day it told me it was -40 Degrees Fahrenheit!! lol It will work correctly for about 10 minutes on and off again and then it switches back to Celsius and temperature thermostat dissappears!

Any Suggestions?


Sincerely,

Totally Confused!! 

BTW its a 2013 Cruze LTZ


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bbarbacci said:


> I'm currently having this issue! Twice I set it back to US and when I turn the heat up or down it still reading in Celsius (when it was set to US on Turn-signal column) and every once in a while it will switch back to F degrees and that's when my temperature reading appears next to the time in corner but it reads completely wrong. The other day it told me it was -40 Degrees Fahrenheit!! lol It will work correctly for about 10 minutes on and off again and then it switches back to Celsius and temperature thermostat dissappears!
> 
> Any Suggestions?
> 
> ...


Unless you drive a long ways, your car will still be under the full B2B warranty. Assuming you can demonstrate this on demand take it in to your dealership and demonstrate it for them.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Not to worry because on a particular nippy day remember -40 deg Fahrenheit equals -40 deg Celcius. So you're literally cool there. :dry:

Short memory? Set it in the DIC using the left multi-function turn signal stalk. If all else fails, see the dealer about a firmware flash.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there,

Please feel free to contact our infotainment group with any questions or concerns you have with your MylLink radio. Their number is 855-478-7767 and they’re open 8AM until 10PM EST seven days a week. Please let us know if you need any other assistance.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

